# Bumpers



## Domanick (4 mo ago)

Does anyone know if a 2008 Nissan altima bumper will fit on a 2008 Nissan maxima


----------



## Ancel2001 (4 mo ago)

No, that's not the attachment.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Domanick said:


> Does anyone know if a 2008 Nissan altima bumper will fit on a 2008 Nissan maxima


If you mean the bumper cover then obviously not. I assume you mean the bumper armature (the metal part that actually does the bumping). If so, an '08 Altima won't fit but an '02~'06 will.


----------



## Sophia0110 (2 mo ago)

I suppose no.


----------

